# Yes!! I am buying Cesar food ~ ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

In ALL my years, this is a first. I noticed Snicks was NOT eating at all.

This is his first time here, and his owners left a few Cesars Wet food, along with
some other type of dry, which I cannot leave out, due to his hanging out with
Lulu, and doesn't eat the dry up. I can't risk Lulu near it. 

So I figured he would eat the Natural Balance, or Wellness. Wet, and Dry.

He won't touch it, and hadn't eaten. So out comes the Cesars. 
Snickers is, at least 18-pounds. These packs are sooo small, so I gave him two,
which he gobbled up within seconds. Later, in the evening, I gave him another one.
He gobbled that up. I did this, because he hadn't eaten at all. 

The packages, I have, say NOTHING about how much to feed. I have searched their
website, and cannot find the info.

He's here until next Saturday. I tried to call the parents, but they are in Mexico, and
it won't go thru.

Snickers is a rather big Yorkie. Possibly 20-pounds. Good heavens, his ears weigh 5 ~ LOL

In any case, I was left 8 Cesar wet, and a small bag of junky dry, not sure what it is, and 
cannot leave it out, for him to nibble on. I do keep my dry out, at all times, but he won't 
touch it. My question is, how much Cesar should I give a 20-pound dog? He appears to be
starving, even after eating. 

I am going to the store tomorrow, as he will be out by then. 

Are the Cesar packs considered a 1/4 can? Are they "richer", so feed less?
I can certainly go by what I feed my dogs, but I don't want to make him sick.

My vet is in the process of moving to his new building, so waiting for his email response.

I'm just a bit baffled at the lack of information on the lable.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The back of it says feed 4 trays per 10 lbs per day. LOL I think that sounds a bit excessive. I'd just give him one in the morning, one in the evening, and he can eat whatever dry you have out if he's hungry. 

It is total doggy junk food. I keep a tray or two on hand just in case I need something disgustingly tasty.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Toward the last days of Missy's life she'd have some days where she stopped eating... NOT! like her. PLUS she was diabetic I needed to try to get 'some' food in her... I got all kinds of quality food, cooked everything from chicken, to salmon, to roast beef..sometimes it worked sometimes not...BUT!!! when I got desperate I tried the Ceasars and YUP 99% of the time she'd eat it! LOL BUT I DID mix it in with her prescription food so a tray or less per her meal. She was 9 1/2 pounds and her food allotment was a heaping cup per day to maintain that ideal weight.

Deb, if you have Merrick available you might try that.. most dogs do seem to love it!.. and sue will go further than the Ceasars... that stuff is expensive when you see how little you get!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 7 2008, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631621


> The back of it says feed 4 trays per 10 lbs per day. LOL I think that sounds a bit excessive. I'd just give him one in the morning, one in the evening, and he can eat whatever dry you have out if he's hungry.
> 
> It is total doggy junk food. I keep a tray or two on hand just in case I need something disgustingly tasty.[/B]



So if he's 20-pounds, I should buy 40 trays ~ LMFAO

This would last until Saturday Morning ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm with you. Although I did not notice the "tray" reccomendation, that is just crackin' me up.

I must say, once I "cracked" one open, the rest went nuts. They wanted a taste sooooo badly.
I had to confine Snickers, to eat. He gobbled it up, like there was no tomorrow.

I'll stick with your rec. and just give him one for breakfast, and dinner.

Hey, now I know what to put the "medications" in ~ :smrofl: 

Thanks so much for your input. I was, more than baffled. And didn't want a sick doggie on my hands.

Or more "Poops".


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Interesting - I never tried Cesar's because I always heard it was junk. Bonbon would probably like it! I did try the Merrick's,
in two flavors - and she wouldn't touch it. I just googled Cesar's, and the first four ingredients are water and by-products.
Well, people like junk food so why shouldn't doggies? Deb, I'm sure it won't hurt Snickers to eat it for a few days :bysmilie: .


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631632


> Interesting - I never tried Cesar's because I always heard it was junk. Bonbon would probably like it! I did try the Merrick's,
> in two flavors - and she wouldn't touch it. I just googled Cesar's, and the first four ingredients are water and by-products.
> Well, people like junk food so why shouldn't doggies? Deb, I'm sure it won't hurt Snickers to eat it for a few days :bysmilie: .[/B]



Oh goodness, no!! He's not eating it for a few days. This is what his owners feed him.

I even left the bags they brought in the garage, as I didn't have room in my house.

I figured, like every dog, in my house, he will eat "what we eat". I was WRONG. So I
went in the garage, and got the stupid Cesars out of the bag. :HistericalSmiley: 

But he needs more. I cannot leave the dry out, as he does chomp down the Cesars,
within minutes, so I can pick the plate up, and mine don't go near it ~ LOL 

So I will buy around 20 tomorrow. A bit extra, just in case. 

He's such a good boy. I wish he would "warm up" to a better food.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631641


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631632





> Interesting - I never tried Cesar's because I always heard it was junk. Bonbon would probably like it! I did try the Merrick's,
> in two flavors - and she wouldn't touch it. I just googled Cesar's, and the first four ingredients are water and by-products.
> Well, people like junk food so why shouldn't doggies? Deb, I'm sure it won't hurt Snickers to eat it for a few days :bysmilie: .[/B]



Oh goodness, no!! He's not eating it for a few days. This is what his owners feed him.

I even left the bags they brought in the garage, as I didn't have room in my house.

I figured, like every dog, in my house, he will eat "what we eat". I was WRONG. So I
went in the garage, and got the stupid Cesars out of the bag. :HistericalSmiley: 

But he needs more. I cannot leave the dry out, as he does chomp down the Cesars,
within minutes, so I can pick the plate up, and mine don't go near it ~ LOL 

So I will buy around 20 tomorrow. A bit extra, just in case. 

He's such a good boy. I wish he would "warm up" to a better food.
[/B][/QUOTE]

 I misunderstood. Maybe you can "convert" him to something decent while he's with you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 7 2008, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631663


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631641





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631632





> Interesting - I never tried Cesar's because I always heard it was junk. Bonbon would probably like it! I did try the Merrick's,
> in two flavors - and she wouldn't touch it. I just googled Cesar's, and the first four ingredients are water and by-products.
> Well, people like junk food so why shouldn't doggies? Deb, I'm sure it won't hurt Snickers to eat it for a few days :bysmilie: .[/B]



Oh goodness, no!! He's not eating it for a few days. This is what his owners feed him.

I even left the bags they brought in the garage, as I didn't have room in my house.

I figured, like every dog, in my house, he will eat "what we eat". I was WRONG. So I
went in the garage, and got the stupid Cesars out of the bag. :HistericalSmiley: 

But he needs more. I cannot leave the dry out, as he does chomp down the Cesars,
within minutes, so I can pick the plate up, and mine don't go near it ~ LOL 

So I will buy around 20 tomorrow. A bit extra, just in case. 

He's such a good boy. I wish he would "warm up" to a better food.
[/B][/QUOTE]

 I misunderstood. Maybe you can "convert" him to something decent while he's with you. 

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, you are soooo right on. That's what I'm going to do. I will be purchasing so many different
brands, from the feed store. We'll see what happens. Great Idea!! Thanks for that. :chili:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 7 2008, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631675


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 7 2008, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631663





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631641





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631632





> Interesting - I never tried Cesar's because I always heard it was junk. Bonbon would probably like it! I did try the Merrick's,
> in two flavors - and she wouldn't touch it. I just googled Cesar's, and the first four ingredients are water and by-products.
> Well, people like junk food so why shouldn't doggies? Deb, I'm sure it won't hurt Snickers to eat it for a few days :bysmilie: .[/B]



Oh goodness, no!! He's not eating it for a few days. This is what his owners feed him.

I even left the bags they brought in the garage, as I didn't have room in my house.

I figured, like every dog, in my house, he will eat "what we eat". I was WRONG. So I
went in the garage, and got the stupid Cesars out of the bag. :HistericalSmiley: 

But he needs more. I cannot leave the dry out, as he does chomp down the Cesars,
within minutes, so I can pick the plate up, and mine don't go near it ~ LOL 

So I will buy around 20 tomorrow. A bit extra, just in case. 

He's such a good boy. I wish he would "warm up" to a better food.
[/B][/QUOTE]

 I misunderstood. Maybe you can "convert" him to something decent while he's with you. 

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, you are soooo right on. That's what I'm going to do. I will be purchasing so many different
brands, from the feed store. We'll see what happens. Great Idea!! Thanks for that. :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Bonbon is EXTREMELY finicky - a few weeks ago I went out and bought about eight or nine different varieties of good quality,
mostly organic, canned foods (I'd already been that route with the dry food) - Merrick's, Evanger's, etc. The only one that
even passed her "sniff test" was Wellness New Zealand Venison and Sweet Potato. She'll eat that once in a while, but not
for more than a day at a time. I usually cut up some grilled organic chicken in her food - maybe that would help. I DO
understand what you're going through. Every meal here is a challenge!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 7 2008, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631621


> It is total doggy junk food. I keep a tray or two on hand just in case I need something disgustingly tasty.[/B]


that's what i usually keep cheetos around for, but to each his own....  


ann marie and the "oh jeez, how many people aren't going to get this one, mom???" buttercup, who found it funny but also thinks food-dish relocation is funny, too...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 7 2008, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631641


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631632





> Interesting - I never tried Cesar's because I always heard it was junk. Bonbon would probably like it! I did try the Merrick's,
> in two flavors - and she wouldn't touch it. I just googled Cesar's, and the first four ingredients are water and by-products.
> Well, people like junk food so why shouldn't doggies? Deb, I'm sure it won't hurt Snickers to eat it for a few days :bysmilie: .[/B]



Oh goodness, no!! He's not eating it for a few days. This is what his owners feed him.

I even left the bags they brought in the garage, as I didn't have room in my house.

I figured, like every dog, in my house, he will eat "what we eat". I was WRONG. So I
went in the garage, and got the stupid Cesars out of the bag. :HistericalSmiley: 

But he needs more. I cannot leave the dry out, as he does chomp down the Cesars,
within minutes, so I can pick the plate up, and mine don't go near it ~ LOL 

So I will buy around 20 tomorrow. A bit extra, just in case. 

He's such a good boy. I wish he would "warm up" to a better food.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Deb maybe if you will take both his junk foods and mix them. What I mean is mix some of the dry with the Cesars and see if he will gobble it all down. That way you know he is getting enough food. Or even try to mix some of your dry in with the Cesars.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Sep 8 2008, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631712


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 7 2008, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631641





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631632





> Interesting - I never tried Cesar's because I always heard it was junk. Bonbon would probably like it! I did try the Merrick's,
> in two flavors - and she wouldn't touch it. I just googled Cesar's, and the first four ingredients are water and by-products.
> Well, people like junk food so why shouldn't doggies? Deb, I'm sure it won't hurt Snickers to eat it for a few days :bysmilie: .[/B]



Oh goodness, no!! He's not eating it for a few days. This is what his owners feed him.

I even left the bags they brought in the garage, as I didn't have room in my house.

I figured, like every dog, in my house, he will eat "what we eat". I was WRONG. So I
went in the garage, and got the stupid Cesars out of the bag. :HistericalSmiley: 

But he needs more. I cannot leave the dry out, as he does chomp down the Cesars,
within minutes, so I can pick the plate up, and mine don't go near it ~ LOL 

So I will buy around 20 tomorrow. A bit extra, just in case. 

He's such a good boy. I wish he would "warm up" to a better food.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Deb maybe if you will take both his junk foods and mix them. What I mean is mix some of the dry with the Cesars and see if he will gobble it all down. That way you know he is getting enough food. Or even try to mix some of your dry in with the Cesars.
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's the only way I can get Pebbles to eat her dry food


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg, you guys, Ollie is a vaccuum on 4 legs--he'll eat ANYTHING. What his tummy can tolerate is another thing...

lol about the Ceasar's. Did you try to mix it w/ the kibble? That's how my mom feeds her Iggy.

I know it's not good for them but the generations before us that didn't have the premium foods that we feed our dogs and fed them all that stuff regularly. And they seemed to live to ripe old ages regardless. Makes you wonder....I wonder if there are any studies out there comparing longevity in dogs over the past few decades to now (I know I'm weird, but I think about these things....)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Disclaimer: I wouldn't feed or recommend the Cesar food now when we have so much more wholesome food on the market! Unless there are special circumstances..... :blush: . ....like Deb's little vistor.

I'll have to regress back to the Frosty time for this.  He was impossible to feed, yes worse then Shoni. Cesar was the only thing he would eat at least some of every day. Since he lived to be 15+ it couldn't have hurt him too bad. As far as 'amount'--in his prime he weighed at the most 12 lb. and never ate more then 1/2 a tray a day (yes, I know, that isn't MUCH). He only ate once a day, his choice, and ate very little dry food. I gave him a couple bites of chicken breast a day--it was a primer--and he had Missing Link every day. He was very active on that and never fat but always in good weight (until extreme old age took over).

I suppose not many dogs his size would thrive on 1/2 a tray of Cesar's but it must have lots of calories. Please understand today I would not feed it unless the dog was dying and wouldn't eat anything else!! In Frosty's day it was sort of "premium" food. :smpullhair: That was before the "Natural, Holistic, Organic, humane quality", etc, etc. came to dog food. It is almost all meat. Where that comes from may be in question......... 

So Deb, don't give him 4 trays day! :hiding: :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Deb 4 trays and I can just see a return of 6 trays of poop a day :HistericalSmiley: 
I like all others would not feed that to the boys, I am sure Koko would spray the walls :shy: and Scooby, Mr SuperFussBum wouldn't even give it a sniff :yucky:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:brownbag: We get that here too. The B's get it when i have not managed to cook chicken and rice to mix with their kibble. Brie loves it! but Bentley turns his nose up. My two are very fussy. I have ruined them! LOL


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631675


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 7 2008, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631663





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631641





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631632





> Interesting - I never tried Cesar's because I always heard it was junk. Bonbon would probably like it! I did try the Merrick's, in two flavors - and she wouldn't touch it. I just googled Cesar's, and the first four ingredients are water and by-products. Well, people like junk food so why shouldn't doggies? Deb, I'm sure it won't hurt Snickers to eat it for a few days :bysmilie: .[/B]



Oh goodness, no!! He's not eating it for a few days. This is what his owners feed him.

I even left the bags they brought in the garage, as I didn't have room in my house.

I figured, like every dog, in my house, he will eat "what we eat". I was WRONG. So I
went in the garage, and got the stupid Cesars out of the bag. :HistericalSmiley: 

But he needs more. I cannot leave the dry out, as he does chomp down the Cesars,
within minutes, so I can pick the plate up, and mine don't go near it ~ LOL 

So I will buy around 20 tomorrow. A bit extra, just in case. 

He's such a good boy. I wish he would "warm up" to a better food.
[/B][/QUOTE]

 I misunderstood. Maybe you can "convert" him to something decent while he's with you. 

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, you are soooo right on. That's what I'm going to do. I will be purchasing so many different
brands, from the feed store. We'll see what happens. Great Idea!! Thanks for that. :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Debbie,

He'll likely eat anything when he gets hungry enough. I'm not sure how many dogs you currently have in your home, but we feed twice a day and they only get those two chances to eat. If they choose to not eat, they for sure eat the next time we offer it. This, of course, doesn't apply if the dog is sick.

I, too, believe that Cesar's is junky food. You GO girl! You'll win; you're stronger minded than he is! ::chuckle::

becky


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Sep 8 2008, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631928


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631675





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 7 2008, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631663





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631641





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 7 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631632





> Interesting - I never tried Cesar's because I always heard it was junk. Bonbon would probably like it! I did try the Merrick's, in two flavors - and she wouldn't touch it. I just googled Cesar's, and the first four ingredients are water and by-products. Well, people like junk food so why shouldn't doggies? Deb, I'm sure it won't hurt Snickers to eat it for a few days :bysmilie: .[/B]



Oh goodness, no!! He's not eating it for a few days. This is what his owners feed him.

I even left the bags they brought in the garage, as I didn't have room in my house.

I figured, like every dog, in my house, he will eat "what we eat". I was WRONG. So I
went in the garage, and got the stupid Cesars out of the bag. :HistericalSmiley: 

But he needs more. I cannot leave the dry out, as he does chomp down the Cesars,
within minutes, so I can pick the plate up, and mine don't go near it ~ LOL 

So I will buy around 20 tomorrow. A bit extra, just in case. 

He's such a good boy. I wish he would "warm up" to a better food.
[/B][/QUOTE]

 I misunderstood. Maybe you can "convert" him to something decent while he's with you. 

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, you are soooo right on. That's what I'm going to do. I will be purchasing so many different
brands, from the feed store. We'll see what happens. Great Idea!! Thanks for that. :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Debbie,

He'll likely eat anything when he gets hungry enough. I'm not sure how many dogs you currently have in your home, but we feed twice a day and they only get those two chances to eat. If they choose to not eat, they for sure eat the next time we offer it. This, of course, doesn't apply if the dog is sick.

I, too, believe that Cesar's is junky food. You GO girl! You'll win; you're stronger minded than he is! ::chuckle::

becky
[/B][/QUOTE]


Becky ~ I'm thinking he has the stronger mind. He's kickin' my ass here ~ :smrofl: 

This dog is nuts. He won't even drink our bottled water, but will lap up the tap water. :huh: 

I'm dog-sitting, and just want him alive when the owners pick him up. :HistericalSmiley: 

He's a flippin' nut. I don't think I'll watch him anymore :smrofl: 

He has been more of a worry, than my six, combined. :rofl:


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Aw Deb, just give him all the Cesars he wants. If he is 30 lbs when the owners get back from Mexico, they won't bring him back to your house again! :HistericalSmiley: 

My nephew brought his adorable, sweet, quiet, King Charles Spaniel whatever you call 'em over to my house for me to babysit while he was in town once. B and W barked at her so much, my nephew politely said it would disturb us too much to leave her here! LOL I'll never be asked that again! :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Baxter and Wally's Mom @ Sep 8 2008, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632013


> Aw Deb, just give him all the Cesars he wants. If he is 30 lbs when the owners get back from Mexico, they won't bring him back to your house again! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> My nephew brought his adorable, sweet, quiet, King Charles Spaniel whatever you call 'em over to my house for me to babysit while he was in town once. B and W barked at her so much, my nephew politely said it would disturb us too much to leave her here! LOL I'll never be asked that again! :smrofl:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: Good heavens, he may be a 100 lbs, by the time they get back. 

Wow, this boy can eat (Cesars) :smrofl: 

I love him to death. He's a good boy, BUT, I will not watch him again. He's just too much.

He does love Lulu, but is marking, and pooping ALL over the place. He's a big boy, so his
poops are, rather large. That's fine, I just don't have the time. And he is staying in the
carpeted area, not the tiled area. Not to mention, his poops are a bit "runny". I have spent,
at least, an hour, cleaning poop from the carpet. 

I love little Snickers, just don't want to watch him anymore ~ Sorry Snicks, you're a good boy. :wub: 

I'm looking at him, right now. What a little nut. He is fun. He's a good boy. And wouldn't be too much,
if I didn't have so much on my plate, at the moment.

I can't wait for the owners to get home ~ LMFAO :behindsofa:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- when I had the Lhasas, the males weighted about 16 pounds. 

I would use about 1/2 - 3/4 cups of dry food and mix it with about 1/4 can (which is what the Cesar's is) of wet in with the dry.

If you're feeding twice a day, cut in 1/2.


----------

